# Press release on analog to digital



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

When [ 02/19/09 ]...

http://home.rca.com/en-US/PressReleaseDetail.html?Cat=RCAAccessories&MN=104


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

This goes a little deeper on the topic.

http://www.dtv.gov/consumercorner.html


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Now if they'd stop compressing the snot out of it, so it doesn't look like crap...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

From the horses mouth:


"Cable and satellite TV subscribers with analog TVs hooked up to their cable or satellite service should not be affected by the February 17, 2009 cut-off date for full-power analog broadcasting."


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

chad said:


> From the horses mouth:
> 
> 
> "Cable and satellite TV subscribers with analog TVs hooked up to their cable or satellite service should not be affected by the February 17, 2009 cut-off date for full-power analog broadcasting."



Neither here nor there, I just wish the analog bc was killed in 2006 like they claimed it would have been. Then 6 meters would be a nicer place to work on.


----------

